# .1st Force Commander's Guidance



## Teufel (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is the latest commander's guidance out of 1st Force.  It could prove useful to some of you MARSOC and Recon hopefuls.  

Never forget that you part of the most elite and legendary unit the Marine Corps has ever seen.  Our forefathers earned our proud reputation through great personal courage and sacrifice in fierce combat in Vietnam, Somalia, Iraq and Afghanistan.  Never do anything to bring shame or embarrassment to the prestigious legacy of our company. Everyday is a selection, and every task is a test. Earn your place here every single day.  

We are a Marine Corps at war and our nation requires sacrifice on our part to protect our freedoms and liberties. Take care of your wounded, insert a new magazine, and seize your objective. This is a rough business. We must carry on no matter what the conditions – never forget that the mission comes first.

Never put yourself before your Marines. Our Marines are our most precious resource and must be treated as such. Take care of our men, empower your subordinates and develop leaders at all levels. Try to balance your work and your family and help our Marines do the same. If you don’t have anything for your men to do, send them home. 

Always look cool.  If you don't know your job, you don't look cool.

Keep your weapon clean, your gear loaded and your ruck packed.

Only shoot and move as fast as you can do so accurately.  You can't miss fast enough.

Most tactical problems can be solved with an equal dose of aggression and violence.

Never forget that your radio is your most powerful weapon.

The difference between victory and defeat often comes down to will power and endurance. 

When all else fails, gain fire superiority, move towards the path of enemy guns and destroy everything in your path. 

Live a selfless life and serve a cause greater than yourself.

We are rebuilding something great here and I want you to be proud of the important role each and every one of you are in playing in ensuring a future for Force Reconnaissance in the Marine Corps. Live the Reconnaissance Creed every day and protect the proud legacy and reputation of 1st Force Reconnaissance Company.

Broadsword6


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 17, 2015)

Well said, Sir!


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 17, 2015)

"Always look cool. If you don't know your job, you don't look cool."

Did you add that?


----------



## Grunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Outstanding advice and well said indeed!


----------



## Teufel (Apr 17, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> "Always look cool. If you don't know your job, you don't look cool."
> 
> Did you add that?


Believe it or not, I'm the CO of 1st Force Reconnaissance Company.  I added all of it.  That particular quote is from my platoon sergeant when I was a platoon commander at 1st Force many a moon ago, as are some of the other tidbits in there.  He, and the other SNCOs in my platoon, made me into the officer I am today.  So you can blame them for my many shortcomings.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 17, 2015)

I think it's pretty fucking cool that a friend of mine is the CO at 1st Force.  Just saying.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice, and congrats again Sir! Just make sure to add in some words about glow straps during morning PT and not doing stupid shit on libo and I think your Marines will be all set! Those two are mandatory for all grunts to know as I'm sure your 1stSgt is aware!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> "Always look cool. If you don't know your job, you don't look cool."
> 
> Did you add that?



LMFAO!!!!!!   failure to exercise SA over the past 6 months, should get you banned forever and stripped of every honor you ever got.....

Or do you have CRS?

CDR 1st Force might be the guy who wrote the damn post.   :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Believe it or not, I'm the CO of 1st Force Reconnaissance Company.  I added all of it.  That particular quote is from my platoon sergeant when I was a platoon commander at 1st Force many a moon ago, as are some of the other tidbits in there.  He, and the other SNCOs in my platoon, made me into the officer I am today.  So you can blame them for my many shortcomings.



Officers call them shortcomings, we NCO's see them as positive character traits.


----------



## pardus (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice one B.


----------



## CBTech (Apr 17, 2015)

Live a selfless life and serve a cause greater than yourself.

Saved the best for last but all words to live by.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 18, 2015)

x SF med said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!   failure to exercise SA over the past 6 months, should get you banned forever and stripped of every honor you ever got.....
> 
> Or do you have CRS?
> 
> CDR 1st Force might be the guy who wrote the damn post.   :wall::wall::wall:



LOL.....you are correct Sir!


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 18, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Believe it or not, I'm the CO of 1st Force Reconnaissance Company.  I added all of it.  That particular quote is from my platoon sergeant when I was a platoon commander at 1st Force many a moon ago, as are some of the other tidbits in there.  He, and the other SNCOs in my platoon, made me into the officer I am today.  So you can blame them for my many shortcomings.



No disrespect of course!  I think it was a great statement...just surprised me to see it in official guidance  

..and as x SF med noted...my SA is fucked up,  I didn't make the connection :-"


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 18, 2015)

Well said Sir. Semper Fi.


----------



## devilbones (Apr 20, 2015)

Teufel said:


> If you don’t have anything for your men to do, send them home.


Its odd to see this in here.  When I was with the MEU, prior to our workups and pump we didn't have much to do so our Gunny sent us home and let us screw off.  He had us call back just to make sure there wasn't anything for us to do.  When we went out to sea we ended up doing 20 hour shifts for a few weeks straight and there we didn't mind one bit.  There are only two of us in the ARG so we were pretty busy.  Little things like this really make certain leaders stand out.


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 20, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Only shoot and move as fast as you can do so accurately.  You can't miss fast enough.



Broadsword, nice.  Any chance you picked up the the 'can't miss fast enough' quip from one of the younger instructors over at Lexicon?  If so, I think it originated with Rob Trivino of Evergreen Mountain.  It's rare to see such grounded common sense in a commander's guidance.  Your men are lucky to have you.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 20, 2015)

Teufel said:


> He, and the other SNCOs in my platoon, made me into the officer I am today.  So you can blame them for my many shortcomings.




Egads, he is a O...........  Never accept resposibility and blame it on the NCOs or some poor lance cooley.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2015)

Board and Seize said:


> Broadsword, nice.  Any chance you picked up the the 'can't miss fast enough' quip from one of the younger instructors over at Lexicon?  If so, I think it originated with Rob Trivino of Evergreen Mountain.  It's rare to see such grounded common sense in a commander's guidance.  Your men are lucky to have you.



Brother...  "you can't miss fast enough" was used by then MAJ Bob Howard back when I went through the SFQC... 
(waiting for the age comments from some of the bastiges around here)


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Brother...  "you can't miss fast enough" was used by then MAJ Bob Howard back when I went through the SFQC...
> (waiting for the age comments from some of the bastiges around here)


He was a Col when I entered active duty....


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> He was a Col when I entered active duty....



He finally made LTC not long after I graduated the Q Course.  I started at TCU while he was doing his Master's... before I enlisted....   so yes, I are old.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> He finally made LTC not long after I graduated the Q Course.  I started at TCU while he was doing his Master's... before I enlisted....   so yes, I are old.


more importantly, older than I. Ye who gives me shit about my age.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 20, 2015)

You two senile curmudgeons done yapping your edentulous gums?


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

@DA SWO @x SF med out for a night of theater entertainment.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2015)

pardus said:


> @DA SWO @x SF med out for a night of theater entertainment.
> 
> View attachment 13052


For the record, I have a full head of hair.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> more importantly, older than I. Ye who gives me shit about my age.



I look younger than you, that's what counts.  Because, as Fernando said..... "It's better to look good, than to feel good, my darlings."


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I look younger than you, that's what counts.  Because, as Fernando said..... "It's better to look good, than to feel good, my darlings."



Fernando?

"We were young and full of life and none of us prepared to die
And I'm not ashamed to say
The roar of guns and cannons almost made me cry"


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 20, 2015)

ABBA quote?

This thread rocks!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> ABBA quote?
> 
> This thread rocks!



Mine was SNL....   pardus went to ABBA....  for you and 0699.


----------



## pardus (Apr 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Mine was SNL....   pardus went to ABBA....  for you and 0699.



That does not negate your assholeness.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 21, 2015)

pardus said:


> Fernando?
> 
> "We were young and full of life and none of us prepared to die
> And I'm not ashamed to say
> The roar of guns and cannons almost made me cry"



Fernando as in Billy Crystal you wanker.......


----------



## Board and Seize (Apr 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Brother...  "you can't miss fast enough" was used by then MAJ Bob Howard back when I went through the SFQC...
> (waiting for the age comments from some of the bastiges around here)



Thanks for setting me straight.  I'm guessing that Rob may have been at bat when Col Howard was there.

I continue to be shocked when I first encounter some gem of common sense and critical thinking: these always seem so revolutionary at first, and counter to everything you've been taught so far... And then you learn that it's been kicking around (in some communities at least) for decades.  From the former SMU guys I've had the opportunity to train with, this is always one of my main take-aways.  The crushing power of their immediately practical (and obvious as soon as you hear it) common sense.

Can you imagine what it must be like to be under one of these leaders?  Innovative, grounded officers with a deep and abiding love and concern for their men.  Edson, Carlson, Cooper, Beckwith, Howard, and now Owen (this is _not_ meant to be an exhaustive list).  Men with a vision, a small unit, and the bureaucratic elbow room to do what is needed.  Somebody cut me some orders!


----------

